# errtrace



## wasabi (Mar 8, 2012)

I am trying to run a bash script to automatically import a VBOX (vhd) file.
Code is here.
https://github.com/xdissent/ievms/blob/master/ievms.sh

I get the following error.

```
set: Illegal option -o errtrace
```

Anyone had this sort of error before on FreeBSD?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 8, 2012)

You're probably not using bash but the default /bin/sh. Contrary to Linux these are not the same.


----------

